# Feral pair with baby



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

There is a few ferals around where I work and when I was going to pick up some lunch from a fast food place one day I noticed a baby pige up on a pole with momma, hes feathered roughly and mobile but not to the flight point yet, he looked pretty good but he was squeaking alot probably a little hungry.

My concern is the temperature here in Utah in the early Fall is around 40 degrees Ferenheit. do you think he will be ok?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mistifire, 

Thank you for your concern over this little youngster Yes, I'm sure he/she will be FINE Pigeons are quite capable of handling extremes in temperatures and if you keep watch, you'll likely see mom & dad still feeding this baby. 

Pigeons are wonderful, devoted parents to their young, and the family en masse is extremely adaptive and successful.

Keep us posted,


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

They are feeding him im sure, he looks great  hes a cutie..
They chose a nice spot for a nest too, no kids, not many people, up high and out of the weather.
Im glad to hear they will be ok with the temp while the baby is young, cant imagine what my hubby would think if i started reeling out a very long extention cord and a heat pad  

Thanks for the fast reply too, I had thought about taking them some pigeon mix to feed them for a while but Im not sure how long ill be working at this place and I dont want them to rely on constant food and have it stop coming.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Again, 

Yes, pigeons are very adaptable birds and can endure very cold and hot weather. I live in Canada and it gets VERY cold here in the winter and the wild pigeons still continue to thrive even when the temp dips down to - 5 F. 

It might not be so bad if you could offer them food, depending on how long it goes on for. You could be pivotal in helping the birds over the short term in regards to feeding their baby at least. Sounds like the youngster is well on it's way to becoming self sufficient so...if you provided seed for 2-3 weeks, this would likely be a great help to the parent birds feeding him

Then, if/when you stop, the parents will pick up again on their old feeding grounds easily because they are very resourceful


----------

